# How to repair split wallpaper seams



## ProWallGuy

This is a quick how-to for fixing split or popped wallpaper seams.

BTW, you might notice the pictures are from different seams. I just picked the image that best suited what I was explaining.

This first picture shows the popped seam.


----------



## ProWallGuy

After looking at this seam closely, I was able to determine the failure was not caused by anything the hanger did or didn't do. The paper is adhered well to the pre-wallcovering primer layer, but unfortunately, over time the underlying paint layer let go of the drywall. You can tell this by the chunks of paint stuck in the seam.


----------



## ProWallGuy

When first encountered, these seams are hard and brittle. Use a warm, wet rag to moisten the seam. This will also soften it up a bit, and make it pliable.


----------



## ProWallGuy

After it has softened up a bit, you may need to open it up with a stiff blade.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Here is a closeup of the damage paper can do when it comes loose. Look at how thick of a layer of coatings it pulled off to the bare drywall. The hanger suspects the contractor on this remodel decided not to use a primer before painting to save a couple pennies. Bad move.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Using a brush, jam some adhesive in the open seam. Make sure to get it all the way in, or you could create a bubble when the seam is closed back up.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Using a smoother, or skimmer, or sweep, (or whatever you want to call it), gently smooth the seam back in place. Use the tool to gently push out excess paste.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Hit the seam with a heat gun. This will make the adhesive super-sticky, and help the wallpaper lay back down tightly. This also removes the 'memory' of its position. Make sure to keep the heat gun moving. don't let it sit on one spot of the paper for more than a couple seconds unless you like the smell of smoke.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Use a seam roller, and roll the seam until it stays down. You may need to repeat the heat and seam roller parts 2 or 3 times until it surrenders, and lays down.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Wipe off the seam one last time. This will remove any adhesive on the surface, and also help to 'reset the memory' of the paper.


----------



## ProWallGuy

The seam is laying down tight again. All that needs to be done at this point is color the seam to get rid of that white stripe. You can use whichever media you like: gouche, thinned latex paint, acrylic markers, colored pencils, or chalk. Rub it in the seam, and wipe off the excess. Sorry, I didn't take pictures of this step.


----------



## ProWallGuy

And here is a quick video of the process. Enjoy!


----------



## timhag

PWG, this is very helpful. Didn't know to use a heating gun to help the glue along. Thanks brother.


----------



## [email protected]

Prowallgay Nice photos. I like every thing you did. To add to it I have been know to use clear caulk at time for some of these type of repairs. Manly com vinyl wallcover.


----------



## CApainter

Excellent Pro! I like the the technique of heating the vinyl to erase the memory. I've run across this problem on terminating corners and edges, and found it difficult to lay down because of the memory. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## chrisn

timhag says "Didn't know to use a heating gun to help the glue along." 

Paste, please, has not been glue for many,many years.:whistling2: 

Tim b says "Use a warm, wet rage to moisten "


It always works better with a warm,wet rage for me also.Ha.ha.


----------



## EricTheHandyman

Thanks PWG, I also didn't know about the heat gun tip, I can't wait to dazzle a customer with it and take all the credit for the idea!! :notworthy:


----------



## ProWallGuy

I take donations through Paypal. :yes:


----------



## timhag

chrisn said:


> timhag says "Didn't know to use a heating gun to help the glue along."
> 
> Paste, please, has not been glue for many,many years.:whistling2:
> 
> Tim b says "Use a warm, wet rage to moisten "
> 
> 
> It always works better with a warm,wet rage for me also.Ha.ha.


How about adhesive??? That covers all bases


----------



## timhag

chrisn said:


> Tim b says "Use a warm, wet rage to moisten "


Who is Tim B?


----------



## daArch

timhag said:


> Who is Tim B?


That's PWG's alter ego, one would say his evil twin brother


----------



## daArch

Heat is also good for wrapping commercial vinyl around corners. Some actually use a blow torch, but make sure you have a WET rag in the other hand, or you'll feel the rage when you melt through the vinyl. The processs is to use the wet rag first, hit it with the blow torch, smooth it around the corner, and then hit it with the wet rag again to set the memory .

Here's a fellow NGPP member and friend of PWG's and mine demo'ing it at a workshop.









REMEMBER, YOU MUST USE A WET RAG IN CONJUCTION, and have a fire extinguisher near by !!!


----------



## timhag

daArch said:


> That's PWG's alter ego, one would say his evil twin brother


PWG, you have the best name brother :thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy

timhag said:


> PWG, you have the best name brother :thumbup:


I need to start new new thread on this.


----------



## chrisn

How about adhesive??? 


YES!:notworthy:


----------



## chrisn

Who is Tim B? The other Tim


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> Who is Tim B? The other Tim


As in, you are the *OTHER* Chris

:devil2: :devil2: 

(apologies to other Painttalkers for the outside reference)


----------



## chrisn

As in, you are the *OTHER* Chris

As HE said the other white meat.


----------



## DW Custom Painting

ProWallGuy said:


> Using a brush, jam some adhesive in the open seam. Make sure to get it all the way in, or you could create a bubble when the seam is closed back up.


PWG, I use a product called seam repair. Have you ever used it before? It works well for me, should I use regular paste instead? Was that border adhesive or paste? Heat gun nice tip.


----------



## daArch

DW,

Seam repair is border adhesive in a tube. 

I have found for each repair, a different paste may be needed. I gotta assume PWG used 234 as we all know how he loves the stuff. It's a good tacky paste.

VOV would also be useful for this situation.

And I know some would use clay.

Others may use 880.

Basically the commonality between all these is that they are high solids/high tack.


----------



## ProWallGuy

daArch said:


> DW,
> VOV would also be useful for this situation.


I disagree. I only use VOV when I need to stick Vinyl Over Vinyl. I repair seams with whatever was used to install the paper. Using VOV or the Seam Repair tubes (border adhesive) is overkill IMO and a night mare to remove when the time comes.

And of course I used 234, is there any thing else? :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

VOV a night mare to remove when the time comes.

You got that right!:yes:


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> Using VOV or the Seam Repair tubes (border adhesive) is overkill IMO and a night mare to remove when the time comes.


OH, absolutely overkill and a nightmare to remove. 

(read my forehead tatoo) I'm sorry. 

I shoulda qualified that VOV was a last resort. I've seen similar where plaster and whatever has lifted too, and VOV was necessary (for me) to hold everything back down.


----------

